# Is there a cattery in, or near, Larnaca?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

We wish to import our cat and would like to hear from any who have advice or experiences to offer?

Is there a cattery near the airport or in Larnaca?

Many thanks,

Tony.
.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

toebeenz said:


> We wish to import our cat and would like to hear from any who have advice or experiences to offer?
> 
> Is there a cattery near the airport or in Larnaca?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony
Can't give to much advice on the import procedures for cats apart from the fact you will need a pet passport and have rabies vacinations, which will take several months, so best bet is to see you vet.
Regard catteries there are 2 places near to Larnaca both are animal sanctuaries but also board dogs and cats and come highly recommended. Closest to Larnaca would be:
Noah's Ark at Oroklini, contact Maria on 99325897.
Argos, just slightly further east, contact Stella on 99326045 or [email protected] International dialing code is 00357


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you for your swift reply.


----------

